# AC



## Tee king (Apr 17, 2021)

My AC In my 2012 Rouge engages for a second than disengages. We replaced the clutch assembly already..is it a freon problem,,a problem with in the relay system..HELP..


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Chances are it's over- or under-filled and cutting out from high or low pressure. Get it evacuated and recharged with the right amount of freon.


----------

